# Size up this Smallie



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Getting sick of winter Winter always leaves me time to reflect back on years past and the good catches and the ones that got away. But, every time I'm out hunting for a nice Smallie I look back at this one in paticular because it is my personal best. 

The only problem is when I was fortunate enough to catch this one I had no way to weigh it or to measure. I was wondering what anyone's best guess is to how much this sallmouth might have weighed or a least how long anyone might think it would have measured?  

Caught this beauty in the Stillwater River!


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

i would guess about 18-19 inches 3-4lbs

that was at aullwood yes? i fish there all the time. great catch.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

That's right not to bad a place to fish . . . but it sure gets pounded lots of fishing preasure!


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

yea i would say 17 inches. its hard to tell in the picture but no matter what it measured it is a nice fish. i would also guess 3 pounds mabey more.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

river smallies are light, I would say around 18in and about 2.25-2.5lbs a terrific fish for southern ohio, I would love to have a shot at one of those beauties right now


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

i don't know...i think it is closer to 20 inches but river smallies don't get fat so it would still only weigh about 3 lbs?? but man they are all muscle...

still nice fish


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

I would give that on 19 or 20. Either way its a dandy especially for a river!


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

18-18 1/2" 3.0-3.5lb.
Hard to say not the best pic. It would be easier if the fish was 
a little more sideways and not at arms length.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Looks about 18" and 2.5-3lbs. Very nice fish. But for the "20 inch is only 3lbs" comment, he must have been catching sick 20" fish. On the LMR, for the most part a 18" should be approaching 3lbs (I have caught an 18" fish that I weighed at 3.5 and a 20" is typically a 4lb fish. 22 is approx 5lbs and bigger than that you are the MAN!


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

nice smallmouth.a little upstream there is a good smallmouth hole too


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

that is for sure a nice fish. i would say at least 17'+. doesnt look like a ton of weight though maybe 2-2.5? hard to tell by the pic though. my heavier smallies i have caught have been short in length and shaped like a big football. if that fish was released imagine how big it will be in a couple years!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Rest assured that sweet little rod bending smallie was released right after I took that photo. That was about 3 yrs ago . . . I'm sure it's well past the 20" mark by now. Would love to pull that same one in this spring!

Thanks for all the opinions . . . I always thought in my mind it was a 20" incher but I knew that might be stretching it an inch or so in my mind. It did have some good length but it was pretty lean, but don't think it's slender size keep it from giving a heck of a fight.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice fish. I would say a little over 3 lbs, probably 18-20 inches.


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

fishymcgoo said:


> that is for sure a nice fish. i would say at least 17'+.


That would be quite a smallie.... 17 feet is probably a world record....  Gotta love a well placed typo.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I didn't measure this one that I got out of Springfield Lake in Akron last summer, but it weighed 3# 2oz on a very accurate scale that we use during tournys. Notice my arm is not exteneded. That being said I'd guess your fish to be 2 to 2.5#


----------



## RareVos (Jul 29, 2007)

17" and about 2lbs.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Measure your forearm from point of elbow to tip of middle finger, my forearm/hand extended is 17.5".
Good way to guesstimate w/out a tape.
LMJ


----------



## HaroldtheMeek (May 28, 2005)

Im guessing 18" or 19". Shes pretty skinny but she looks long.


----------



## Mr. Smallie (Mar 25, 2005)

In the future, why not lay the fish against your fishing rod and measuring the rod later?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

RareVos said:


> 17" and about 2lbs.


Ditto that.


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

The best way to make a quick measurement is to put tiny notches in your rod, or you can even buy stickers with the inch number on it. I put a nick on my rod at 15 inches and one every inch up to 20 inches. If the fish is bigger than that, I guesstimate the remaining inch or so. Don't have too many smallies over 20 inches, so no big deal there. I did catch a 32 inch pike last year and I made a nick on my rod to measure that fish since I didn't have a tape.

Fish on..........


----------



## Scientific Angler (Jul 12, 2007)

I would say 18''. Nice fish. How long is that rod? If it is on the ground it has to be 8'.


----------



## CCRiley2 (Sep 18, 2006)

RareVos said:


> 17" and about 2lbs.


that's what she said


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

I found the best way to see how long a fish is to cut off a part of fishing line the exact length of the fish and wrap it up and put it in your pocket. You can actually do this for the girth and have 2 lines to measure later when you get home. Just a thought. I would say that fish is 17, 18 inches and 2.5-3 lbs...just my guess.


----------



## SummersOff (Feb 11, 2007)

On my computer screen he is about 2 3/4" and I would say my laptop weighs around 4lbs. Actual size I have no idea.


----------



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

I caught a hefty smallie there in Aug '79, and got it mounted. 17 1/2 inches but very broad. Still have that on my wall, i was thrilled when i caught it.

I'm strictly catch and release with smallies around here nowadays.


----------

